# Fruit and Cheese Desserts



## simplicity (Nov 15, 2007)

I need help!   I'm looking  for fruit and cheese desserts.  The only recipe I've made  is Gorgonzola stuffed pears.  I guess I could serve fresh fruit with cheese, but I don't know the right pairings either, although I've eaten a lot of apples with Brie.

I would appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 15, 2007)

I haven't got a recipe as I saw it on a cooking show quite some time ago but I do remember a chef poached pears in white wine (I think! but may have been red) and used a blue cheese sauce as the dressing.

Fresh apples, pears,grapes and strawberries, amongst other fruit, goes with just about every type of cheese that I can thin of.  One of my favourite snacks in summer is to wrap a crisp grape in a piece of cheese, or smother in a creamy cheese.  Try drizzling the fresh fruit with a good quality balsamic vinegar (3 or 4 leaf rated).

Most of the fruit and cheese pairings, other than a cheesecake of course, are savoury.  will post again if I think of anything further.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 15, 2007)

Let you imagination and your taste buds guide you...I love a nice fresh fig, with some mascarpone cheese and a drizzle of lavender honey...Fresh or even dried apricots,stuffed with cream cheese mixed with some finely chopped toasted nuts of choice..
Hope this helps a little.
kadesma


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 15, 2007)

simplicity said:


> I need help!   I'm looking  for fruit and cheese desserts.  The only recipe I've made  is Gorgonzola stuffed pears.  I guess I could serve fresh fruit with cheese, but I don't know the right pairings either, although I've eaten a lot of apples with Brie.
> 
> I would appreciate your suggestions.



I just had some grapes with hot pepper cheese--- a match made in heaven!! 
The heat of the cheese with the cool, sweet of the grapes....


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 15, 2007)

My favorite cheese is Brie and my favorite pairing and snack is to toast some french bread and serve that with room temperature brie and raspberry preserves.  

I cut a thin slice of brie place it on the bread, put a small dollop of raspberry preserve and enjoy it.  

Brie and raspberries are a perfect match.


----------



## decolady (Nov 18, 2007)

I like Brie with slices of fresh pear. Yum!  A classic is Manchego with membrillo.  That's a favourite at our house.  Fresh figs with Purple Haze goat cheese are delicious.


----------



## simplicity (Nov 18, 2007)

I like figs/goat cheese as well.  What is membrillo?


----------



## jet (Nov 18, 2007)

Jeff G. said:


> I just had some grapes with hot pepper cheese--- a match made in heaven!!
> The heat of the cheese with the cool, sweet of the grapes....



Do you mind elaborating?


----------



## jessicacarr (Nov 18, 2007)

I like cubed pepper jack, cheddar and that white cheese (the kind that sometimes comes paired with the chedder cubes, I forgot the name) with grapes.  I was on that kick for a few months this summer.


----------



## merstar (Nov 19, 2007)

Check this out - it had great reviews:

STUFFED FIGS DRIZZLED WITH CHOCOLATE

1/2 cup pine nuts, toasted 
8 ounces cream cheese, softened 
2 tablespoons grated orange zest 
1/4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg 
10 fresh figs, washed, stems removed 
1/4 cup chocolate chips 
1 tablespoon butter 
1 tablespoon Grand Marnier (one reviewer used a little juice from the orange)
1 orange, sliced 

1. In a small bowl, combine the cream cheese, cooled pine nuts, orange zest, nutmeg and pepper, mixing until smooth. 

2. Slice each fig in half lengthwise. 

3. Press about a tablespoon of the cream cheese mixture into the cut side of each fig half. 

4. Melt chocolate and butter in micro 1 minute; add Grand Marnier, stir till creamy. 

5. Drizzle over stuffed figs. 

6. Garnish on a platter with orange slices. 

posted by Rita L - Recipezaar


----------



## merstar (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's another one that sounds good:

STRAWBERRY CHEESECAKE BITES 

1 package (8 ounces) reduced-fat cream cheese (Neufchatel cheese), softened 
1/3 cup powdered sugar 
2 teaspoons lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon grated lemon peel 
16 (about 1 pound) whole strawberries 
8 graham cracker squares, finely crushed (about 2/3 cup) 

In mixer bowl, beat together cream cheese, sugar, lemon juice and lemon peel until smooth and creamy; set aside. 
Using a paring knife or small melon baller, partially hollow out top of strawberries to a depth of 3/4 inch. 
Gently fill each with 1 tablespoon cream cheese mixture. 
Roll tops into graham cracker crumbs. 
Arrange on serving platter. 

Variation: 
Melt 1/2 cup semisweet chocolate morsels; stir into softened cream cheese. 
Omit lemon juice and peel. Add 1/3 cup powdered sugar and 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract. Proceed as recipe directs. 
Substitute crushed chocolate wafers for graham crackers, if desired.

- From California Strawberry Commission


----------



## simplicity (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for your responses.  They give me  ideas.

merstar, that recipe looks good.  I have a Black Mission Fig Tree and am always  looking for recipes.


----------

